# Ball joints shot on Super Duty



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I got a new noise in my front end of my 1999 F250 Super Duty, so I jacked it up and my lower ball joint is loose on the drivers side .

The thing is I put one ones in 30,000 miles ago , I have a Boss 8'2'' V but I don't carry it allot . How many miles are everybody else getting out of theirs ?

I have the 5.4 engine also , and Dana is right here so I put factory joints back in not something from autozone.

Thanks Steve


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

ToolMaker;528019 said:


> Well I got a new noise in my front end of my 1999 F250 Super Duty, so I jacked it up and my lower ball joint is loose on the drivers side .
> 
> The thing is I put one ones in 30,000 miles ago , I have a Boss 8'2'' V but I don't carry it allot . How many miles are everybody else getting out of theirs ?
> 
> ...


I put them in 2 years ago. I drive a lot with my Boss 8.2 V on and I have 60k on this set and all is fine. When doing ball joints is also a real good time to replace drive axle joints, just an FYI. Lots cheaper now when you or you mechanic have it all apart.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

ToolMaker;528019 said:


> Well I got a new noise in my front end of my 1999 F250 Super Duty, so I jacked it up and my lower ball joint is loose on the drivers side .
> 
> The thing is I put one ones in 30,000 miles ago , I have a Boss 8'2'' V but I don't carry it allot . How many miles are everybody else getting out of theirs ?
> 
> ...


I was told by a mechanic to expect to do ball joints every 25k on the F250...we'll see, I'm halfway there...


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just replaced a u-joint on the driver side of my 250. Bought new ball joints to replace them while I had it apart, but ran short on time due to the current storm. Are you using a type of ball joint press to remove and reinstall them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anywhere's from 19K to 60K. 

Replace with greaseable ones, well worth it. If the originals failed that quick why replace it with the same thing?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

ToolMaker;528019 said:


> Well I got a new noise in my front end of my 1999 F250 Super Duty, so I jacked it up and my lower ball joint is loose on the drivers side .
> 
> The thing is I put one ones in 30,000 miles ago , I have a Boss 8'2'' V but I don't carry it allot . How many miles are everybody else getting out of theirs ?
> 
> ...


Just took my 04 Super Duty in today with 15,000 miles on it and my ball joints are already going...! Good thing is it's all covered by an extended warranty I bought from Ford when I bought the truck off a private party... They're replacing both upper and lowers all under the warranty and replacing my fuel lines as well (they rubbed the frame and are spraying fuel)

I think Ford ought to reconsider calling these trucks "Super Duty" anymore...damn, that's just piss poor for a "heavy duty" truck to have the ball joints go so soon...

I am sooo glad I bought a warranty!!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ball joints are commom on Fords, do u have any sag or have u stiffened anything up?


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I put the stock ones in because the first set went 85,000 , plus I got them for free .

I still have a set one set left but I don't know if I will use them or try another brand that is greaseable .

I have a leveling kit on the front , but it doesn't sag .

I think they should have never went away from the kingpin front end , that is an axle .

Anybody have a brand of ball joints they have had good luck with ?

Thanks Steve


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have only replaced one set in my 99 f250 in 168,000 miles and I have the 2.5 leveling kit and a 2" add- a- leaf up front with an 8' poly and wings that weighs 1000# and I dont have the plow-prep either. I put in moog ball joints that are greaseable.


----------



## theplowguy69 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got 135,000 miles on my 1999 super duty and have replaced the upper and lower ball joints 3 times. Use the Napa brand when you do them, they will last longer and are greasable, as is most aftermarket front end parts. I've only paid for the parts once because they have a lifetime warranty, problem is you still have to do the labor.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

15,000 miles on the left, 21,000 miles on the right, upper and lower. 2004 1 ton with a Diesel. We are planning on doing both sides again before I am out of warranty prior to 36,000


----------

